# What do you think of this?



## theory_guy (Feb 8, 2009)

www.drewsical.com

Check out the musical tidbits - a cute idea!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I could not play the video - probably due to some Windows Vista issue. I am most interested in your analysis files however and have bookmarked the page. I would also be very interested in podcasts that I could listen to while doing something mundane like cleaning house should you ever consider doing those.

There really isn't enough of this sort of thing on the web for me so this is a great service to provide. Thanks.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> I could not play the video - probably due to some Windows Vista issue.


Windoes 7 is wonderful! That said, move to Mac and then you can enjoy the best from both worlds (plus the benefit of having good hardware in the mac)

I believe this post is off-topic....


----------

